# john deere 524 how much would you pay?



## xporter

found this the other day. $175 plus $50 delivery charge, the owner is at least 60 miles from my house the blower its self is at least 80 miles away. did not think was out of line considering the miles involed. has been tuned up for what that is worth only other one around me sold for $ 350.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

This also looks like a nice unit, even if it needs a tune. Guessing from the pics it hasn't had much use.

If it's legit the price sounds fair to me.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I have one. They are decent, but the 5HP is under powered. Glad it has an electric start though. That price is reasonable. Careful on the handles, they will pinch your hands and fingers! Otherwise a well built JD built machine.


----------



## JLawrence08648

This may be the thickest metal all around, my JD1032 has the thickest impeller with a cast iron gear box, thickest metal than any other normal mass produced snowblower including Ariens though close.

It is underpowered, and the chute is too short, needs to be cut and lengthen, large gap in the impeller, needs rubber kit.

To me, $225 is too much in off season, $150 max, preferably $100. $225 is almost the price for a completely gone through machine.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

On the upside though it's very clean it seems... maybe not a primary machine but for cleaning up around the edges/light snow it'd be great.


----------



## Ziggy65

The condition of the machine appears to be excellent, appears to be a little newer than the earlier heavy duty classic JD's, based on the controls and bucket design (see photo).
You haven't included your location, so don't know what your winters are like or snow conditions, 5 HP may be a little under powered especially if you usually get wet snow.
In my area that machine in that condition is worth the asking price all day long.


----------



## Oneacer

At 175.00, and indeed everything is mechanically sound, then I would surmise that to be a tad high. Although, I will say that it does look well taken care of.

Right off the bat, as mentioned, a 5 HP is a bit underpowered in my opinion, but can certainly do the job as long as you adapt to the machines ability. I also would replace those lawn tires with a proper XTrac, which adds probably 60.00 dollars and your labor. Hard also to tell its overall condition without seeing it in operation. I personally would not buy anything site unseen in person, and of course I have my own trailer and time, so distance and pick up is not a problem for me.


----------



## Johner

Ziggy65 said:


> The condition of the machine appears to be excellent, appears to be a little newer than the earlier heavy duty classic JD's, based on the controls and bucket design (see photo).
> You haven't included your location, so don't know what your winters are like or snow conditions, 5 HP may be a little under powered especially if you usually get wet snow.
> In my area that machine in that condition is worth the asking price all day long.
> 
> View attachment 177632


I have a JD in for repair but I can not find any motor numbers, am pretty sure it is a Tecumseh 8HP machine is a 826.


----------



## Shovel

xporter said:


> View attachment 177619
> View attachment 177619
> View attachment 177621
> View attachment 177621
> View attachment 177619
> View attachment 177621
> 
> found this the other day. $175 plus $50 delivery charge, the owner is at least 60 miles from my house the blower its self is at least 80 miles away. did not think was out of line considering the miles involed. has been tuned up for what that is worth only other one around me sold for $ 350.


Good enough..if the machine has no hidden secrets waiting for you then its an excellent deal..expect though for the sake of it at least one problem.

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLawrence08648

Johner said:


> I have a JD in for repair but I can not find any motor numbers, am pretty sure it is a Tecumseh 8HP machine is a 826.


Serial # will be engraved on top of the flywheel housing, you may need to remove the starter button transformer. However, all parts for Tecumseh are essentially the same. Type in Tecumseh 8hp and the part.


----------



## Johner

JLawrence08648 said:


> Serial # will be engraved on top of the flywheel housing, you may need to remove the starter button transformer. However, all parts for Tecumseh are essentially the same. Type in Tecumseh 8hp and the part.


Thank you I will check.


----------

